# have a machine that sat with old gas



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

what is the best way to go about getting a power rake/thatcher started if it sat with gas for a good while.

I siphoned the old gas out and it was dark in color. added new gas but the thing wont fire. First thing I was going to try is a new spark plug.

Just looking for ideas on part to look at if the spark plug does not solve the issue.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If it's been a while since you've run gas through it, there's a product I picked up at the auto parts store that worked well with a stubborn to start motor I had on a mower. PB Blaster Small Engine Tune Up. I keep a can on my shelf for when that cantankerous beast doesn't want to act right, but it's also good for helping winterize equipment after I'm done with it for the season.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> what is the best way to go about getting a power rake/thatcher started if it sat with gas for a good while.
> 
> I siphoned the old gas out and it was dark in color. added new gas but the thing wont fire. First thing I was going to try is a new spark plug.
> 
> Just looking for ideas on part to look at if the spark plug does not solve the issue.


I replaced the carburetor for my Honda GX160 for $12.88 at Amazon. It was super simple fix and saved a whole lot of time diagnosing the problem. If you have the time, clean the jets.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd have to agree with @TulsaFan, drain all the gas again, pull the carburetor and clean the jets. Not comfortable doing that job? If a replacement carburetor is available for a low price such as @TulsaFan mentioned, it's much cheaper than taking the the whole thing to your local mechanic. It would pay to make sure you are getting a spark of course, but by the sounds of the gas having sat in the carb, it's going to need a good cleaning to open up those tiny jets.

Check out Steve's Small Engine Saloon on YouTube. He's been a small engine mechanic for a looong time and seems to have the nack of explaining the problem and the fix in simple terms.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

To confirm its fuel related, give a good squirt of starter fluid in the intake under the filter and yank that cord. It should run for a sec. Then you know it's only a gas problem.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

If you dont have starter fluid take the air cleaner off and put a little fresh gas in the carb most of the time this works...it might be enuf to clear out any small deposits that are cloging the way...could be the fuel filter too.
Its easy to see if its getting spark take the spark plug out and ground it to medal, crank the engine over if you see spark that is not your issue.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Take the plug off and have someone hold it against the cylinder head while you yank the starter. If it sparks "tic tic tic" then you know you have a spark. Give it a blast of carb cleaner too and check the gap usually 0.030 while you have it out.

Then see if you can get it lit with starter fluid or carb cleaner. Make sure your air cleaner is clean enough to let air through which is usually obvious by looking at it. All the above carb advice applies. Same triangle as the Boy Scout fire trinangle
Air Fuel and heat (spark).


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Gonna have to look for the carb. Didn't notice it, but was not looking hard.

Totally comfortable messing with it. Repaired 2 carbs on some edgers my father in law had. Spent $20 on replacement parts, made $200.

I will look and report back


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

For reference, here is the old plug. Haven't tested it. I did hold it and turn engine, but didn't ground it, so no spark


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I just went through this with my Toro greens master Great machine but sat for probably 15 years. This might be helpful for you. The process is the same. If your carb isn't responsive you can swap that out also. I would get the old gas out like I did with mine.

https://youtu.be/3GsW2W2e1Oc


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> For reference, here is the old plug. Haven't tested it. I did hold it and turn engine, but didn't ground it, so no spark


Looks kind of polished to me like it was cleaned a few times. I would definitely change it out. I remember a machine I had long ago had nothing but bizarre trouble for months. Never could find it. One day I changed the plug as a last resort. It looked great too. Must have been cracked deep inside.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Another thing you can try is replace the spark plug and pour a very small amount of fuel in the cylinder, reinstall the plug, pull the starter rope and see if it will fire and run on what little gas is in the cylinder. You might have a clogged fuel shutoff and carb, 99% of starting issues are fuel related, it pays to run ethanol free high octane fuel with stabilizer in it as well.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> Another thing you can try is replace the spark plug and pour a very small amount of fuel in the cylinder, reinstall the plug, pull the starter rope and see if it will fire and run on what little gas is in the cylinder. You might have a clogged fuel shutoff and carb, 99% of starting issues are fuel related, it pays to run ethanol free high octane fuel with stabilizer in it as well.


Yeah, I poured gas in there with this plug and nothing.

Wife just said we have nothing going on tomorrow. May have found something to do


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing you can try is replace the spark plug and pour a very small amount of fuel in the cylinder, reinstall the plug, pull the starter rope and see if it will fire and run on what little gas is in the cylinder. You might have a clogged fuel shutoff and carb, 99% of starting issues are fuel related, it pays to run ethanol free high octane fuel with stabilizer in it as well.
> ...


Have you verified that the plug is creating a spark, remove the plug from the motor reconnect the wire to the plug, rest the threads from the plug on the engine chassis metal, pull the starter rope and look for sparking on the plug. If the plug is sparking and a little bit of fuel in the combustion chamber should be enough for the motor to fire a little.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Using a Spark Tester can be a convenient/lazy way to check for spark depending on the lighting conditions of your workspace.

I had an Echo blower that started sparking sporadically which led to a lot of frustration. You think you are getting spark...So, you start diagnosing the carburetor and fiddling with those adjustments. It ended up being a bad ignition coil.


----------

